# new species-Suriname



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sixty new species found in Suriname


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

That wolf spider eating the triv is crazy!


----------



## Blakek (Feb 22, 2012)

awesome photos!


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow love the tree frog


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazing pics! Some insects just have MIND BLOWING colors don't they?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I was so close (had a 1/4 chance) of going on that trip. My labmate, Stu, is the one who got the short straw, though (the Hypsiboas is his photo as well as a few of the other photos). It is funny that that is getting the attention since it is likely that it is a juvenile of a known species (possibly H. geographicus).


----------

